

Xobni's goal is to "become the Google of personal information" - rms
http://www.justinburdett.com/2007/11/09/meeting-up-with-matt-brezina/

======
SwellJoe
One should be careful about proclaiming oneself the "Google of X". Somebody
might eventually expect you to deliver. (I'm not picking on Xobni, in
particular...it's just become a pretty common thing. There have been rumblings
about Facebook being "the next Google", for example...but it's not at all
apparent they have anything remotely approaching the capability to deliver
Google-style revenue, and every day of healthy but moderate growth is evidence
that they've failed to deliver the explosive growth that "the next Google"
would deliver.)

~~~
davidw
It's pretty funny that "being the next Microsoft" is already passe`.

------
mechanical_fish
I've been reading too much Bruce Schneier: When I hear the phrase "the Google
of personal information" my first thought is "omigod, their target market is
the NSA -- I'd better turn off the cookies before I go over there."

Fortunately, the actual product seems to have nothing to do with Googling
other people's personal information. From what I can see on the home page,
it's about Googling people's _public personas_ , as encoded in their email
headers -- which is actually rather useful and interesting.

------
edw519
"investors are looking for two things: what's the market size? And who are you
and the people you have working with you?"

Since market size is almost always a wild ass guess at this point, then it's
just a beauty contest, huh?

